# Optimus Prime, Manchester - July 2012



## PaulPowers (Jul 27, 2012)

Optimus Prime 


I got bored so decided to go for a drive after work and ended up in Manchester centre and going for a wander down Prime

The sewer outfalls were pouring out clouds of mist that was attracting thousands of flies that swarmed my torches so the headlamp was out of the question.































Cheers for looking​


----------



## bigtip (Jul 27, 2012)

*Nice*

Great photos proving there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 28, 2012)

Great shots as always Paul....Love the 4th one down


----------



## TK421 (Jul 28, 2012)

Very nice mate, I always like seeing this, especially given I have walked across that cattle bridge, good to see it from the outside! How far up the culvert can you get then? I see it looks walkable in some parts?


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 28, 2012)

The cattle bridge is pretty much as far as you can go without a boat


----------



## TK421 (Jul 28, 2012)

OK, thought as much, ta !


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 28, 2012)

but I have been looking at getting a small dinghy


----------



## King Al (Jul 29, 2012)

Great pics as always Paul, really llike no.4


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 30, 2012)

Excellent stuff as always! Cheers for sharing!


----------

